# entrada 5€ amb consumició



## dec-sev

Hola, 
Mirando la agenda de conciertos de un club de Jazz en Barcelona me topé con un par de frases que no entiendo:

JAM SESSION DE POP / ROCK / BLUES - entrada 5€ amb consumició
JAM SESSION JAZZ - entrada lliure consumició obligatòria
Fuente

La segunda me está poco más o menos clara. Si lo compendo correctamente, la entrada es gratuíta  pero tengo que comprar alglo de beber. Lo que no me queda claro es “entrada 5€ amb consumició” ¿Qué significa eso?


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

La frase per la que ens demanes "5€ amb consumició" vol dir que la entrada costa 5€ i al comprar-la tens dret a una consumició, habitualment n'és una beguda.

Salutacions


----------



## dec-sev

Quieres contestar en castellano, por favor. Soy ruso, no hablo catalan, solo español.


----------



## Agró

Elxenc said:


> "5€ amb consumició" vol dir que la entrada costa 5€ i al comprar-la tens dret a una consumició, habitualment n'és una beguda.



"5€ con cosumición" quiere decir que la entrada cuesta 5€ y al comprarla tienes derecho a una consumición, habitualmente es una bebida.

Tradueixo amb permís de l'Elxenc, que no me l'ha donat, però.


----------



## dec-sev

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia pel matí:

QUOTE=Agró;13884841]"5€ con cosumición" quiere decir que la entrada cuesta 5€ y al comprarla tienes derecho a una consumición, habitualmente es una bebida.

Tradueixo amb permís de l'Elxenc, que no me l'ha donat, però.[/QUOTE]

Per suposat que tens el meu permís, donat que trigat bastant temps en adonar-me de la sol·licitud que em feia en/na dec-sev.



dec-sev said:


> *Quieres* contestar en castellano, por favor. Soy ruso, no hablo catalan, solo español.




Querría hacerte notar un error (presumo que se trata de un error de forastero a la lengua) en el uso verbal que haces. Yo todavía soy de los que enseñaron a pedir las cosas con el condicional (potencial en aquellos tiempos,) cuestión de educación, y que he encontrado como única posibilidad de petición de cosas al estudiar otras lenguas que no lo han perdido como ocurre con la mayoría de hablantes del castellano hoy en día, otrora era distinto; en catalán tampoco se ha perdido, aunque la presión del castellano es muy fuerte. Incluso cuando estoy en una cafetería yo sigo diciéndole a la persona que va a servirme, a la cual trato de usted: Yo querría/yo querré...un café con leche, un refresco, etc. 
Toda esta explicación viene porque en tu _solicitud _para que te conteste en castellano, dado que desconoces el catalán, aunque uses el "por favor" que lo suaviza un poco, utilizas un tiempo verbal incorrecto, de mala educación, a mi parecer. Usas un _*presente*_ que funciona como un *imperativo*:  _Quieres contestar_...; En estos casos _*deberías/debieras *_usar un tiempo condicional que denota amabilidad/cortesía y que predispone al interlocutor a concederle la petición que realiza: *Te importaría/Podrías/ Serías tan amable de... *Con el presente que tu escribes, ocurre lo contrario, predispones a todo lo contrario, al rechazo.
 Veo que, al menos escrito, tienes un dominio alto del castellano, si todavía estuvieras perfeccionándolo, te aconsejo si me lo permites, que consultes con algún profesor, mejor que con un hablante común, el uso de ciertos tiempos verbales.

A tu entera disposición.

Salutacions.


----------



## dec-sev

Gracias por tu sugerencia, Elxenc. La tendré en cuenta.


----------



## ACQM

Ambos tipos de entradas son muy comunes en bares musicales, pubs y discotecas.

En los locales de consumición obligatoria suelen darte una targeta blanca o similar al entrar, cuando pagas tu consumición (bebida) el camarero te cambia la targeta blanca de entrar a una targeta negra o equivalente que hay que entregar a la salida del local para demostrar que has gastado dinero en una bebida. Si no has pagado ninguna bebida o has perdido la targeta te cobrarán para dejarte salir (el precio de una botellita de agua).

Las entradas con consumición funcionan justo al revés. Al entrar en el local pagas un dinero y te dan un vale por una bebida que suele ser un refresco, cerveza o combinado de marcas sencillas, este vale de la entrada lo das al camarero como "pago" por tu bebida. Si quieres una bebida más cara (una marca concreta de vodka o Red-Bull en vez de Coca-cola) deberás pagar un suplemento al camarero.


----------



## dec-sev

ACQM said:


> Ambos tipos de entradas son muy comunes en bares musicales, pubs y discotecas.
> 
> En los locales de consumición obligatoria suelen darte una targeta blanca o similar al entrar, cuando pagas tu consumición (bebida) el camarero te cambia la targeta blanca de entrar a una targeta negra o equivalente que hay que entregar a la salida del local para demostrar que has gastado dinero en una bebida. Si no has pagado ninguna bebida o has perdido la targeta te cobrarán para dejarte salir (el precio de una botellita de agua).
> 
> Las entradas con consumición funcionan justo al revés. Al entrar en el local pagas un dinero y te dan un vale por una bebida que suele ser un refresco, cerveza o combinado de marcas sencillas, este vale de la entrada lo das al camarero como "pago" por tu bebida. Si quieres una bebida más cara (una marca concreta de vodka o Red-Bull en vez de Coca-cola) deberás pagar un suplemento al camarero.


Ocurrió poco más o menos cómo has descrito. Entré en el local y pregunté a quién tenía que pagar la entrada y luego el barman me preguntó qué quisera beber. Presencié un concierto de flamenco que me impersionó muchísimo. 
Gracias una vez más por las repspuestas.


----------

